
29k – Seek Happiness Find Meaning - a_diplomat
https://29k.org
======
a_diplomat
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B8RSvShhguN/](https://www.instagram.com/p/B8RSvShhguN/)

------
lihaciudaniel
So they did created an app for finding meaning in life.

